# Substitution For Black Patent Malt



## bullsneck (18/7/10)

Hey all, 

Putting down an English Mild soon, but don't have any/can't get Black Patent.

Can anyone suggest a substitution for Black Patent? My initial thought was Carafa I.

Here is the recipe...

OG 1035
IBU 17

85% Marris Otter
6% Pale Crystal
5% Dark Crystal
3% Chocolate
1% _sub for Black Patent_

28g Styrian Goldings

1469 West Yorkshire Ale

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Fourstar (18/7/10)

bullsneck said:


> Putting down an English Mild soon, but don't have any/can't get Black Patent.
> Can anyone suggest a substitution for Black Patent? My initial thought was Carafa I.



more like carafa III or roast barley B)


----------



## MHB (18/7/10)

I supose the obvious would be a bit of Roast or Carafa3, at 1% its mostly there for the colour so anything to match the EBC at a pinch you could just upp the Chocolate to about 5%.
MHB


----------



## bullsneck (18/7/10)

Thanks Fourstar and MHB.

I might go with the roasted barley.

ps - I see you've changed your sig, Fourstar. Haha, I fall victim to similar folly when I leave facebook logged in on my phone.


----------



## Bribie G (18/7/10)

Carafa II for me plus some choc. I must admit I haven't used Carafa I but find that the III is a tad smokey.

This gained places in Brisbane and State last year and drew favourable comments in Nats.


3500 Golden Promise
200 Carafa II
150 Choc Chit

70 degrees 50 minutes

200 LDME
200 Sugar Edit: these caramelised to honey consistency in pan and added back into boil

15 Northdown 60 mins
10 Styrians 10 mins

Wyeast Ringwood 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (18/7/10)

I would go a combo between carafa spec II or III, RB and Choc. The carafa will give the colour but less of the roast flavour - a combo of choc and RB might make that up.


----------



## andytork (19/7/10)

How much black do you need and where abouts are you ?


----------

